# Kaufen Sie sich Crysis Warhead?



## Administrator (18. September 2008)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## chieftec999 (18. September 2008)

Ich lads runter!?


----------



## Chemenu (18. September 2008)

Was ist denn das wieder für eine Umfrage?  

Was wenn ich das Spiel nächste Woche kaufen will?
Aus Protest werde ich nicht abstimmen. 

Wenn dann warte ich noch auf die engl. Version. Und dann überlege ich erst mal ob ich mir eine 4870 kaufen soll...


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. September 2008)

Nein! Crysis gefiel mir zwar im SP-Modus recht gut, da die Entwickler bei Crysis Warhead aber auch auf Online-Aktivierung und DRM setzen, bleibt das Spiel im Laden!


----------

